

How Groupon migrated from a monolithic Rails app to a new Node.js infrastructure - ageitgey
https://engineering.groupon.com/2013/misc/i-tier-dismantling-the-monoliths/

======
xiaoma
The title was "I-Tier: Dismantling the Monoliths"

And it's actually not just about going from RoR to Node. The European
operations are of nearly equal size and value as those in the US, and they
were on a Java/Apache/PostgreSQL stack. I-Tier has been nearly as much about
about unifying everything under one uniform architecture as it has about
performance.

------
xs_kid
[http://twitter.com/mcculloughsean/status/396465701239545856](http://twitter.com/mcculloughsean/status/396465701239545856)

